
Merb 1.0 Released So Here’s 44 Links and Resources To Get You Going - qhoxie
http://www.rubyinside.com/44-merb-resources-1318.html
======
Prrometheus
Why should I think about using Merb for my project as opposed to something
like Rails?

~~~
qhoxie
I ask "Why?" a lot when I am using software written by other people. This is
largely due to my hackerish nature and experience with OSS.

I get worried when the answers to that "Why?" do not make a lot of sense,
especially when it is some thing like a framework that I invest a lot of trust
into. Rails failed to have a good answer a number of times when I dug into it.
Most of the time it was a "that's the way it is" type of scenario.

Merb never does this to you. Merb always answers the "Why?" with things like
"Because you chose it to be that way" or "Because there is an HTTP spec to
back that up." It all makes sense.

Other reasons that are related to the above that will keep me coming back:
it's very fast and very flexible.

